# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Ошибка внешней компоненты ПРИ ПЕЧАТИ ШТРИХ-КОДА

## VDIGIT

Доброго времени суток ! 
_Имеется 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.219) Конфигурация Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 (11.0.6.9)_
Проблемы заключается в следующем: Необходимо распечатать этикетку со штрих-кодом. И при печати появляется "*ошибка внешней компоненты"* если кликнуть подробно то появлется сие сообщение:
{Обработка.ПечатьЭтикетокИ  Ценников.МодульМенеджера(24  5)}: Ошибка при установке значения атрибута контекста (РазмерШрифта)
	ВнешняяКомпонента.РазмерШ  ифта    = ПараметрыШтрихкода.Размер  рифта;
по причине:
Ошибка внешней компоненты

Вот такие дела. Кто с таким сталкивался и как победил ? Заранее спасибо !

----------


## AVS300

А компонента 1С: Печать штрихкода установлена?      если нет, то такая есть на диске ИТС

----------


## VDIGIT

> А компонента 1С: Печать штрихкода установлена?      если нет, то такая есть на диске ИТС


Установлена (причем вариантов компоненты немерено было переставлено). "Ошибка" в самой конфигурации, а точнее в размере шрифта. Слегка изменил саму конфигурацию (и само формирование и печать) и все заработало как надо ! Только надо немного доделать, чтобы было на "автоматическом" уровне, а то лезть и править конфигурацию не есть гут ! как сделаю выложу !

----------


## 161a

> Установлена (причем вариантов компоненты немерено было переставлено). "Ошибка" в самой конфигурации, а точнее в размере шрифта. Слегка изменил саму конфигурацию (и само формирование и печать) и все заработало как надо ! Только надо немного доделать, чтобы было на "автоматическом" уровне, а то лезть и править конфигурацию не есть гут ! как сделаю выложу !


блин! будь другом! подскажи как вышел из ситуёвины!... клинит напроч что-то...

----------


## RatiborNorilsk

Столкнулись с такой же проблемой: при печати созданного в 1С Розница 8.2 штрихкода выводилось сообщение: 


> Ошибка компоненты


. При переходе в конфигуратор выдавалось более подробное описание: 


> Ошибка времени выполнения:
> {Обработка.ПечатьЭтикетокИ  Ценников(256)}: Ошибка при установке значения атрибута контекста (РазмерШрифта) в модуле Обработка.ПечатьЭтикетокИ  енников, строка 256.


.
При этом созданная «этикетка по умолчанию», содержащая шрихкод, прекрасно выводилась на печать до тех пор пока не изменялся ее размер. Изменение параметров штрихкода-картинки («растянуть», «реальный размер», «пропорционально») никакого эффекта не давали.
Победить проблему не удалось, зато удалось ее «замаскировать»:
1.	В конфигураторе был задействован режим отладки: меню Отладка\ Остановка по ошибке\ ставим галочку в пункт Останавливаться по ошибке и сохраняемся (Сделайте бекап базы и/или конфигурации на всякий пожарный случай)
2.	Запускаем одновременно с конфигуратором (можно прямо из него) 1С и повторяем событие ошибки.
3.	Нас перебрасывает в конфигуратор на нужную нам строку в которой как-раз и стоит параметр «размер шрифта»
4.	Закомментируем (то есть «спрячем» от исполнения программой) эту строку кода: перед строкой впереди поставим два слэша - \\ (строка поменяет цвет текста на зеленый)
5.	Сохраняем конфигурацию и перезапускаем 1С
6.	В 1Ске делаем следующее: открываем шаблон нашей этикетки и видим, что рядом с надписью: «Тип кода (выборка) EAN13» чуть правее стоит галочка в пункте «Отображать текст». Снимаем галочку.
7.	Теперь сформированный штрихкод будет отображаться просто как штрихкод, без записи его значения в цифровом отображении (с размером шрифта этих цифр и происходит сбой при выводе на печать).
8.	Создаем свою этикетку, правим ее, вставляем штрихкод и растягиваем его как нам нужно.
9.	Если кроме штрихкода вам нужны еще и цифры составляющие его, то ниже/выше/рядом со штрихкодом вставьте еще один, но уже в текстовом виде (при вставке штриха 1С вас спросит – вставить ли его как картинку – откажитесь и получите штрихкод в цифровом символьном виде) и отредактируйте что бы оба штриха были у вас рядом и выглядели так как вам нужно.
Это конечно не решение проблемы, но это поможет вам сделать этикетку на печати нужного вам вида и размера.

P.S. Для тех кто мучается с выводом текста этикетки на печать (этикетка печатается со смещением от края/ распечатывается кусками на 4-6 наклеек/ печатается криво и не позволяет менять размер шрифта и пр.): не забудьте что в 1С 8.2 есть в верхнем левом углу меню Файл\ Параметры страницы так же отвечающие за вывод текста на печать (а так же есть настройки отображения при печати в самом драйвере принтера – щелкните по принтеру правой клавишей мыши и настройте).

Всем удачи.

----------

